# * VENT * eheim 2026



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Well my Eheim started to leak. No big deal, I'll go BUY a new pump sealing gasket.... NOPE! Cant get them! Been to IPU and King eds and nothing. King Ed guy said "good luck..." and told me to look on the website.

Emailed Eheim and all I got was an email saying that they dont want people changing the pump ring themselves and that they could sell me one for $35 as long as i knew the risks of installing it myself. 

Sent them an email back saying sure where/how do I pay.... Did not get a reply. Sent again and still nothing. 

Thinking that I spent $$$ on this filter its awfully poor that I cant even get a replacement part that I am willing to pay for. Mind you $35 for a rubber ring is stealing but I still need it.

Piece of garbage! 

Thanks for listening..... I'm done now. If anyone knows where to get one please PM me.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Uhm, not sure about this....but could you make one yourself? It's hard to say as I dont know the design or what it looks like, but i'd think you could find some rubber and cut a new gasket. If it's a stationary gasket (doesnt attach to a part that removes all the time) you could maybe use some type of silicon sealant?

If not, $35 seems like an awefully large ripoff for something like that. I've read a couple things similar to this about eheim.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Parts - Pets & Ponds

i`ve dealt with jason at petsandponds a bunch of times, if you end up emailing him just tell him i sent him to you and hopefully he will give ya a deal


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Which Eheim website are you dealing with? They have a separate parts website in addition to their corporate one.

You can also find Eheim parts at various online retailers.

Another option is going to a gasket manufacturer like Fluidseal in Richmond where I picked up a couple of gaskets off the shelf for a reactor I was building:
sealsonline.com

A last resort would be to use plumber's putty are some type of epoxy.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I found this thread rather helpful when my Eheim was leaking
Eheim leaking while running - MonsterFishKeepers.com

This diagram may help
http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/pdf/en/ersatzteile/afilter/2026-2128_prof_GB.pdf


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

its a round ring inside connecting the pump to the primer button. thanks for the idea about sealonline. I will try that.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! I've heard tons of horror stories from eheim customer service!

Anyways, have you checked out the parts section on the bigals website?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

see if J&L can get the part for you. They were helpful when I had issues with my eheim stuff.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Bigalsonline.com seems to have a lot of Eheim parts.

Otherwise, you can try if some hydraulic shop can point you in the right direction.

I used to buy O-rings from a whole saler in Coquitlam United Blvd area. They can measure and match most O-rings. Tried to find their name again but no luck.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

kookus said:


> Well my Eheim started to leak. No big deal, I'll go BUY a new pump sealing gasket.... NOPE! Cant get them! Been to IPU and King eds and nothing. King Ed guy said "good luck..." and told me to look on the website.
> 
> Emailed Eheim and all I got was an email saying that they dont want people changing the pump ring themselves and that they could sell me one for $35 as long as i knew the risks of installing it myself.
> 
> ...


Which O-Ring? If it is the priming seal on the piston, that is rare but can be fixed. If it is the main gasket in the head, that one does wear out with time as it is compressed to seal and loses it's flexibility. We do stock that gasket but are currently out. There are gaskets on the way which will solve the problem. Please clarify which seal. If it is in the head, this would normally be sent into Eheim North America for repair.
In defense of the Eheim line, their product has become more widely available as they have opened up more distributors in recent years. Unfortunately many of these distributors have chosen not to stock the parts. That is where the problem lies, not with Eheim directly.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Eheim parts are a hassle to get, no doubt. I bought a new filter basket for my 2260online on Ebay, cost me $20 including the shipping. I wanted to buy a pair of valve connectors for my 2260 and could only find them available for $80! I ended up making my own out of commonly available PVC supplies for $20.

I also agree that not many stores have a ready supply of Eheim parts on hand.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, in reading this thread further it is clearly the inner piston ring. A very uncommon leak, I would send the head into Eheim in Montreal for repair. We have done this before and the problem was rectified.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*Is this the one?*

Hello,
Recently, I bought 2 of these rings as parts for my 2028 from the following site.
These rings are on its way in shipping.

If this is what you want, we can split the cost and save some time in waiting for the parts. Also, they have a installation link for this seal. I tried it, and it is easy. Precaution when assembling. So far so good with my re-positioning of the o-ring with a bit of lub.

AtomicRice.com - Eheim PRO II Filter, Primer Replacement


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

@Rastapus: yup its the inner piston ring. Agreed that they are good as long as nothing goes wrong. But I have to say for the same price, going forward I'm getting an FX5 or Sump.

The problem is I have taken it apart and just looking for the part. 

@jamit: I found the same link and already have 4 on order. If only it was yesterday... Thanks for the offer though, I appreciate it.


----------

